
Show HN: QR Code Based Traveler Identity for Seamless Immigration - ajaviaad
TownChat is going to create seamless travel experience for tourists by generating Traveler Identity QR Codes for documentless identification, facilitating navigation through airports using Indoor Positioning through connectors and providing in-flight entertainment.<p>Our Patent Pending QR Code based Digital Identity will replace passports for entry and exit at borders and can also be used for Check-in and Check-out at airport lounges and hotels. It can be integrated with AML Database for KYC verification if needed.<p>QR Code based Passport ID will also allow users to scan Visa QR Code if Embassies provide one or scan Machine Readable Visa for automatically updating the visa details. On every QR scan our API will automatically check for any active PNR of user and will update QR Code with PNR so that users could scan the QR Code for getting boarding pass and later on for seamless immigration.<p>Through QR ID Landside to Airside and Airside to Landside process will take 2-3 Minutes.
======
gus_massa
You forgot the link.

How is this better than the current system in the passport that has something
like

    
    
      FIRSTNAME>LASTNAME>>>>>
      COUNTRY>>>NUMBER>>>>>>>
      SOMETHING IMPORTANT>>>>
      
    ?

~~~
ajaviaad
It will contain all passport information and will fetch and update information
from national identity card. Upon scan visa and PNR information will also be
updated. We are using AI alogside OCR to identify fake passports on the basis
of matching patterns.

